# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  les secrets de Daphile ?

## VARDY

Bonjour,
Je me prsente Vardy, j'ai dcouvert le milieu informatique il y a 3 ans  en tant que technicien rseaux.
Aujourd'hui, je me suis lanc en programmation par simple curiosit li  une autre de mes passions : l'coute de la musique sur support :"audiophile".
Aujourd'hui le dveloppement de la dmatrialisation a boulevers les marchs du support audio pour devenir des fichiers sous formats de plus en plus optimis pour la qualit de leur rendu.
Nous savons aujourd'hui que divers applications et autres lecteurs de streaming explosent sur le commerce de la toile, et c'est l que j'en arrive  l'objet de ma discussion , enfin :;): 
J'ai dcouvert, il y a un an un serveur audio trs lger  installer et bootable depuis une cl usb: DAPHILE. Et il a tout simplement rvolutionn la qualit d'coute de mes fichiers audio en passant par un DAC.
Je recherche en finalit des personnes utilisant et/ou connaissant ce serveur audio ,  :;): 
et surtout je cherche  comprendre comment peut on arriver  des diffrences de qualit d'une application audio  une autre (minimiser le bruit numrique , utilisation cl Daphile avec OS teint pour la rduction des ressources consomme) ???
Bref je suis impatient d'avoir des retours de fins connaisseurs (ou pas !!), dans le but d'change fructueux, 

A bon entendeur ... ::salut::

----------

